# Attatash/Jackson,NH



## OffPeak (Mar 12, 2013)

Staying in Jackson Tue/Wed going to ski Wed/Thur. Tell me about the good resturants. a friend remembers good times at the Red Parka, but hasn't been there in many years. I like good burgers n' ribs my wife likes higher end. This will be my 1st trip to the Jackson area. We skied a day at BretonWoods over Christmas.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 12, 2013)

The Parka is a great apres, night time place.  The last few times I've gone I haven't been impressed with the food, and it was only 1 of 3 places we were going to regularly.  Burgers n ribs - Moat Mountain Smokehouse.  Nothing more to say there.  Other places you can't go wrong at for similar food are the Red Fox, Tuckerman's Tavern, McGrath's, Muddy Moose, Delaney's, Horsefeathers.  High end, the Wentworth is solid, but it has a dress code.  1785 Inn looks pretty good.  Thompson House is good, too, but on the lower high-end.

To be honest, there are so many restaurants up there, I find it hard to give advice without being overwhelming.  Your best resource is http://www.mtwashingtonvalley.org/.  I would recommend looking at the restaurants that are part of the Valley Originals (i.e. not chains).  I think all the ones I mentioned above are part of this.  Support the small business owners in the valley.

Have fun....


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 12, 2013)

I can vouch for Moat Mountain too. Great BBQ, and great beers on tap.

I didn't eat anything at Red Parka. Just a liquid diet. But a good time and they usually have live music. :beer:


----------



## yeggous (Mar 12, 2013)

I go up to that area every weekend. There are a lot of good places to eat, and others that just survive off of foolish tourists. I think Horsefeathers is way overrated and survives based on it's location. I avoid it. Same thing for the Scarecrow -- which can be cheap money but the same for the quality.

For breakfast go to Yesterday's in Jackson. A lot of other places try to give you artificial syrup instead of the real maple stuff. That should be a hanging offense in real New England (sorry CT).

As for dinner, Moat is good: definitely a beer and BBQ / burgers type of place.

My other regular haunts:
Delaney's: casual / pub and sushi. But it works!
Tuckerman's Tavern: great casual place with lots of beer on tap
Red Parka: essentially two restaurants: the bar and a classy steakhouse side (which has great food and specials, but gets pricey). The bar side gets very crowded and has a totally different menu. Closest comparison I can make is the Wobbly Barn in Killington.
Shovel Handle Pub: classier place than it sounds. I prefer this place over the Red Parka. Beautiful inside with wonderful atmosphere. Located slopeside at Black Mt, but can have weird hours. Definitely my favorite place in the valley!
Flatbread Pizza: a small chain throughout New England, but has great food. It's a hippie type pizza place with locally sourced ingredients and very interesting combinations. About $20 for a large pizza and worth every penny.
May Kelly's: eclectic Irish pub. Good food, good atmosphere.


----------



## octopus (Mar 12, 2013)

I can vouch for moat mtn also, good stuff. My wife also had a really good salad there(she's picky and a vegetarian)


----------



## kickstand (Mar 12, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Shovel Handle Pub: classier place than it sounds. I prefer this place over the Red Parka. Beautiful inside with wonderful atmosphere. Located slopeside at Black Mt, but can have weird hours. Definitely my favorite place in the valley!
> 
> Flatbread Pizza: a small chain throughout New England, but has great food. It's a hippie type pizza place with locally sourced ingredients and very interesting combinations. About $20 for a large pizza and worth every penny.



+1 on both of these.  I also like the pizza at the Shannon Door, but these are very different types of pizza.  At gunpoint, I pick Flatbread.  Plus, they have Switchback on tap....

We used to apres ski at the Shovel Handle before it closed.  Didn't matter where we skied, we always went out of the way to go there.  The atmosphere is awesome.  It's done up a lot nicer now.  What used to be storage areas is now seating.  I've only had the wings there since they've reopened, but I've heard nothing but good things about the food.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 12, 2013)

I've never been to the Shannon Door, but my sister and brother in law like the place. I do know that they are basically the only game in town that offers food after 9 or 10 pm.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 12, 2013)

The Door used to be the Friday night meeting place during my ski house rental days.  Not a huge menu, but good atmosphere, solid pizza and the Guinness is always fresh.  It's not very big inside.  I've been wanting to sit out on the deck in the summer, but haven't made it in there during the warmer months yet.


----------



## OffPeak (Mar 14, 2013)

Well that rain tue pretty much killed the trip, my wife dug in her heels and passed on skiing the wet conditions. I have two vouchers for Attatash good through next yr and hope to return.

We went to the Parka Tue night, I did a Sirloin and my wife had the ribs, both were pretty good. We had Lisa's apple pie ale mode and It might have been the best apple pie I've ever had.

After breakfast at Yesterday's in Jackson we went sight seeing, had a look at Cranemore and Attatash and headed West on 302  and did a tour of the Mt. Washington Resort. Headed back to Concord,Ma 

I really likeed that side of the Mt. we stayed in Woodstock over Xmas and skiied Loon and BretonWood.

Very stoked to have access to so much great skiing.

Thanks for all the good tips!


----------

